# What’s this then?



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have a 2007 BMW 1 series as a daily driver. Looking at the amount of damage on the wind screen I would guess it's still the original one. It has this haze on all areas which aren't covered by the wipers, it doesn't usually look as dramatic as in the photo, just under certain lighting. I've tried strong APC, IPA and AG fast glass but no improvement. Any ideas what causes it, and if it can be removed/improved?


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

From the picture I suspect it's embedded dirt, however hard to determine from just a photo. 

You've already tried APC, IPA and non abrasive AG Fast Glass so i would move on to clay bar the windscreen to see if that helps.
If claying doesn't help I would resort to polishing the windscreen with something like CarPro CeriGlass and a rayon polishing disc.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder if that is something like Rain X on the screen and it has 'gone off'? Either way, as Enep mentioned, you may have to resort to machine polishing the screen to remove it.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I did put RainX on it a couple of times last summer (before discovering it causes a dangerous amount of glare at night) so its possible it’s that. I’ll try some clay on it, if I get no joy I’ll look at getting kit for my DA.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

0000 wire wool works well on glass


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Try the clay bar, it might just be embedded dirt, then a polish 

Failing that new glass


----------



## brownbear (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Pav have you tried a compound polish any thing with a bit of cut?


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

I’ve tried 0000 wire wool, didn’t touch it. I’ve only just got a DAS6 for Xmas and I’m waiting for some scholl S20 black to turn up so I’ll have a bash with that. Not hopeful though if the wire wool didn’t make a dent. It’s weird, follows the distinct line of the wipers, even along the bottom but feels the same as the unmarked areas, no roughness to it. Might have to be an insurance job if all else fails 😔


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*de-laminated*

Long shot but its not de-laminated has it.

Cant imagine if it had it would only follow the wiper line but just a taught


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

I don’t think so, looks fine around the outer edges, no signs of peeling/separated layers.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

My Mrs windscreen looked similar to this and I tried all sorts including the wire wool and nothing touched it until I tried bar keepers friend. Might be a long shot but could be worth trying for a couple of quid before you go down the insurance route.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks Bailey. I’ll give that a go then, I’d like to get it sorted with ‘detailing know how’ rather than giving up and getting new glass.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just looking at it online now Bailey, seems to be 3 different versions- Spray, cream or powder...which is best?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

PAV331 said:


> Just looking at it online now Bailey, seems to be 3 different versions- Spray, cream or powder...which is best?


Go with the powder, then you can make it up as strong as you need.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

If Barkeepers friend or wire wool won't shift it, unfortunately nothing probably will.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

BKF is great for stainless, well worth having some on the shelf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Special thanks to BaileyA3, barkeepers friend shifted it no problem. Got the Misses to pick me some up at The Range today, mixed it into a paste with some water and scrubbed it on the windscreen with a non-scratch washing up pad....bit of elbow grease later and voila, jobs a gooden!
Think they’ve missed a trick with that stuff, they should rebrand it as ‘Wind shield deep cleaner’ and sell it for £19.99 instead of £1.99.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

PAV331 said:


> Special thanks to BaileyA3, barkeepers friend shifted it no problem. Got the Misses to pick me some up at The Range today, mixed it into a paste with some water and scrubbed it on the windscreen with a non-scratch washing up pad....bit of elbow grease later and voila, jobs a gooden!
> Think they've missed a trick with that stuff, they should rebrand it as 'Wind shield deep cleaner' and sell it for £19.99 instead of £1.99.


Happy to help mate and glad you got it sorted nice and cheap. Apologies for not replying to your question about which version to go for, only just seen it but I also used the powder.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

PAV331 said:


> Special thanks to BaileyA3, barkeepers friend shifted it no problem. Got the Misses to pick me some up at The Range today, mixed it into a paste with some water and scrubbed it on the windscreen with a non-scratch washing up pad....bit of elbow grease later and voila, jobs a gooden!
> Think they've missed a trick with that stuff, they should rebrand it as 'Wind shield deep cleaner' and sell it for £19.99 instead of £1.99.


That's great news - I think il ask other half to pop in and pick me some up


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

De-lamination often shows up as an opaque milky film in my experience so I wouldn't think it was that. I'd suggest its the Rain-X; a product I will only use on side and rear windows for the same reasons.

Years ago a colleague used Rain-X and hated the results; it took him ages to get it off and he was using Methylethylketone (MEK) an evil toxic degreaser that usually cuts through anything including your skin and lungs - we used it in engineering in the RAF.

Having said that, some aircraft used bog-standard Rain-X on the windscreens which we reapplied regularly and never caused a problem. I will use it but only on side and rear glass.

The Barkeeper stuff sounds ideal; I'll have to get some myself.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

I also remember the mechs using MEK trenchfoot, don’t think they do anymore...something about COSHH assessments and death 🤔


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

We still use it in the Navy... just not for many jobs as it kills most things (brain cells included lol )


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd use a mild abrasive, if it doesn't go away with normal cleaners. Stuff like the glass prepping products like Gtechniqs Glass Polish etc.


----------

